# MegaSquirt IAC options



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just wondering what everyone did for their IAC for their systems. I can get the body from DIYAutotune and wait forever and pay a bunch of taxes and shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , or maybe you guys have seen something done before. 
Working with a Cross Flow ABA


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*

2 wire VR6/ABA one is easy with a TIP120 and a 1N4001 diode.


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (need_a_VR6)*

Really. Would you happen to have more detail about this?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*

http://www.msextra.com/manuals...Fidle
I used a TIP120 and it was fine.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

i ditched mine...


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

How well does it run on a cool morning? Do you have problems with stalling when you change gears?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

no problems to note so far. no stalling at all nothing. as long as your timing and fuelk are tuned correctly you shouldn't have a problem. if you are runnin git really lean at idle you might have a problem when you close the throttle plate but i have mine at around 14.0 at idle and i'm fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Ok i will keep that in mind when i tune it. Thanks for the insite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

no problem.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*

zap


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*

I am not using one also starts fine on cold mornings


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*

ttt


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_I am not using one also starts fine on cold mornings









was there anything special you had to do to not run it.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*

ttt


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_I am not using one also starts fine on cold mornings









my car an the many other's i have done all start beutifully in the morning (the ones that are tuned pretty well anyways







) the big issue is they generally wont run on their own unless you hold the throttle open for a few min. most can deal with that as their dubs aren't their daily's


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (VWralley)*

"Cold mornings" is a relative term. A virginia winter is like a new england spring.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (still_a_G)*

i live in the northwest, an daily'd my car through our winter, it was on average about 20deg in the mornings. i know it gets colder in other places but i cant really say it works awesome in conditions i havnt experianced







my doors were frozen shut, an the car fired right up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (VWralley)*

I have the FIDLE from ECU connected directly to stock ISV, I also have ASE turned on until coolant reaches 140ºF


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i live in the northwest, an daily'd my car through our winter, it was on average about 20deg in the mornings. i know it gets colder in other places but i cant really say it works awesome in conditions i havnt experianced







my doors were frozen shut, an the car fired right up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I can see as how you'd need to feather the gas at that temp with no ISV. Why ditch it though? Everyone seems to have good luck with the ISV powered by MS.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (still_a_G)*

most people i give the option to do it opt out, but its not that hard to add on, an i will leave the wires in place to add it later








tried the three wire setup on one car an it never worked, so we just dont use em in most cases








on my car i have a custom intake an it doesnt have provisions for an IAC, so i dont use one 


_Modified by VWralley at 10:44 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*

ttt


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: MegaSquirt IAC options (steve_m00001)*

ttt


----------

